# Hello from Texas looking to get first skiff for wife and I (mainly wife )



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi I’m Kyle, I live in central Texas and have a travel trailer in aransas pass, Tx. I used to kayak fish a lot and my dad has a 21ft bay boat that we take out a lot. After getting married I got my wife hooked on fishing but she refuses to paddle a kayak in the bays with me which is kind of my fault for showing her a video of a storm a buddy and I sat out on a small island in POC last spring. So needless to say it’s been tough to get out as much as I want. She recently saw a solo skiff and said “let’s get one of those to fish from!” I’ve been looking at some scooters and smaller aluminum boats but think a micro skiff would be perfect. I’m trying to keep it under $10k ready to go for 2. Any suggestions would be great as there are so many mixed reviews on products these days.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Might be able to pick up a Shadowcast 16 for that price. Personally, I'd take that over a solo and it will get nearly as skinny as a kayak.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The Solo is a single-person boat. There are a lot of good skiffs out there that you both can fish from. Is she willing to pole?


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Agree, a used Shadowcast 16 would be perfect for you two. Easy the trailer, launch, pole, etc.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Call Jonathan at https://m.facebook.com/jonathan.glasser.5/.
He can customize it to your desires! 
Here’s a link to mine.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/glasser-wrightwater-12.59500/


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Kyle Williams said:


> Hi I’m Kyle, I live in central Texas and have a travel trailer in aransas pass, Tx. I used to kayak fish a lot and my dad has a 21ft bay boat that we take out a lot. After getting married I got my wife hooked on fishing but she refuses to paddle a kayak in the bays with me which is kind of my fault for showing her a video of a storm a buddy and I sat out on a small island in POC last spring. So needless to say it’s been tough to get out as much as I want. She recently saw a solo skiff and said “let’s get one of those to fish from!” I’ve been looking at some scooters and smaller aluminum boats but think a micro skiff would be perfect. I’m trying to keep it under $10k ready to go for 2. Any suggestions would be great as there are so many mixed reviews on products these days.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

hipshot said:


> The Solo is a single-person boat. There are a lot of good skiffs out there that you both can fish from. Is she willing to pole?





hipshot said:


> The Solo is a single-person boat. There are a lot of good skiffs out there that you both can fish from. Is she willing to pole?


i would likely be the one poling lol in all honesty I need something I can anchor then get out and wade while she can fish from boat or shore of small islands. I prefer wading over fishing from a boat when at all possible.


----------



## Brandon24442 (May 30, 2019)

Kyle Williams said:


> Hi I’m Kyle, I live in central Texas and have a travel trailer in aransas pass, Tx. I used to kayak fish a lot and my dad has a 21ft bay boat that we take out a lot. After getting married I got my wife hooked on fishing but she refuses to paddle a kayak in the bays with me which is kind of my fault for showing her a video of a storm a buddy and I sat out on a small island in POC last spring. So needless to say it’s been tough to get out as much as I want. She recently saw a solo skiff and said “let’s get one of those to fish from!” I’ve been looking at some scooters and smaller aluminum boats but think a micro skiff would be perfect. I’m trying to keep it under $10k ready to go for 2. Any suggestions would be great as there are so many mixed reviews on products these days.


I have one


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Brandon24442 said:


> I have one


Six months late


----------

